# tomato plants



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i started my tomato seeds indoors way too soon..now i have tall and very skinny tomato plants...can i use these..or should i go buy some new plants...


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

you can use them outside just plant them deeper and trim off any lower leaves. then pinch any new top leaves off and watch them get bushy.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

thank you so much steph..i thought they would be no good..


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Your welcome, I have had to deal with the tall skinny plants before.  once planted deep the stem should grow roots on it too making the plant sturdier.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

yep, i've done the same thing that Stephanie suggested and they grow just fine.


----------

